# Kindle won't download books



## Null (May 20, 2009)

Hi everyone - My Kindle Keyboard won't download books anymore.  I can download to the PC and transfer via USB, but it's much more convenient to have them downloaded directly to the unit.

Wi-Fi is on and connected, and there's plenty of disk space left.  Any idea what might be wrong, and how to correct it?

Thanks in advance for any and all answers.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Things to try:

First, make sure that it's got a good charge.

Turn WiFi off. Then turn it back on.

Do a Restart -- menu/settings/menu/restart.  Try it with wifi off and then turn it on.  If that doesn't work do it again with wifi on.

Do a HARD restart -- hold the switch for a good 30-40 seconds until the device reboots.

If there's no change, maybe it's forgotten it's registration.  Double check that it still knows it's name and that it's listed on MYK.  Even if all seems right, de-register it (from the device or MYK) and then re-register it.  Then try the above steps again.

If none of that works, I'd suggest contacting Amazon -- contact info for US and non-US is in the FAQ at the top of this board.


----------

